
How to Fix College Admissions - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-fix-college-admissions-11575042980?mod=rsswn
======
Bostonian
"7\. Get rid of the SAT and ACT. [...] Standardized-test performance is no
better a predictor of college success than high school GPA, say some
admissions officers."

According to this false logic, we should use only one predictor in a model,
because the other predictors will be less correlated to the target. As the
College Board has demonstrated in studies, grades _and_ test scores predict
college GPA better than grades or test scores alone. The College Board has
also shown that the SAT does not underpredict the GPAs of racial minorities.
In fact it slightly overpredicts them, as discussed in "The Underperformance
Problem" problem by Nieli:
[https://www.mindingthecampus.org/2010/09/02/the_underperform...](https://www.mindingthecampus.org/2010/09/02/the_underperformance_problem/)
.

A better WSJ article than this one was "The Truth About the SAT and ACT Myths
abound about standardized tests, but the research is clear: They provide an
invaluable measure of how students are likely to perform in college and
beyond", By Nathan Kuncel and Paul Sackett, March 8, 2018 10:11 am ET
[https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-truth-about-the-sat-and-
act...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-truth-about-the-sat-and-
act-1520521861)

